# Name Change...and silly things



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

So I had originally wanted to name my next cockatiel Starscream. But my boyfriend didn't want to, so we had settled on Skyfall. Finally today he agreed that Starscream matches his personality better...so it's been changed.  But more importantly...here are some photos of our first week together.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Someone loves the camera! lol What a cutie!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! Yaaay for the name change! He's still the cutie, that's for sure!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Awwwwwww how sweet. I saw a bird similar at the breeders where I went to see the parents of eggs. My day will come when I get my bubby.


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

vampiric_conure said:


> LOL! Yaaay for the name change! He's still the cutie, that's for sure!


Haha thought you'd like that. When he lifted his foot and moved his toes around menacingly I had no choice. 

Thanks guys, he is super cute. Being very silly now. More a bit vocal, but I do think he is actually a she. Which is fine by me, of course.


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

Scribbles said:


> Awwwwwww how sweet. I saw a bird similar at the breeders where I went to see the parents of eggs. My day will come when I get my bubby.


I bet you are so excited!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Whoo! Starscream is adorable!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Starscream is a darling, congratulations !


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous X x


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. S/he is such a love. So happy!


----------



## Robyn (Jul 27, 2012)

Starscream is a beautiful bird. I just got my first cockatiel Wednesday. I'm still trying to choose a name. I was told he is three months old. The lady says she thinks he is a male, but not sure. I'm not sure what to name him/her. He is a pearl.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

What a beautiful bird! I love his colouring too


----------

